# Mishawaka, IN - Salt Dogg Tgs07 For Sale



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a salt dogg tailgate spreader Tgs07 for sale. Only reason I am selling is we swapped out spreaders with a newer one so my fleet matches. Spreader runs and operates as it should. New motor and inner bearing last winter all greased and ready to go. Includes controller and wiring. Asking 700 obo make me an offer worst I say is no.


----------

